# Chico got a new shirt!



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

So i went to Petco and got a little sweatshirt...Chico hated the sleeves (well, more like i hated them...they looked like they were uncomfortable for him.), so i cut them off and turned it into a little muscle shirt. Surprisingly Chico liked it! He usually goes into a huge fit when i put clothes on him. :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's cute! Is he rolling around because he's playing or because he's trying to take it off? :lol:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

He was playing...he likes to roll around like that. :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwwww so sweet!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Get the boy some tank tops. :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol those are just adorable


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Get the boy some tank tops. :lol:


ya know, i've actually been trying to find dog tank tops but haven't had any luck. maybe i'll buy some baby tank tops and see if they fit.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Chico's Mama said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > Get the boy some tank tops. :lol:
> ...


I got Lily a couple of tank tops at www.chiwawagaga.com but they are sort of girlie. Other than that, I haven't seen any that I can think of.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Thanx Rachael  I'll check that link out.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Chico's Mama said:
> 
> 
> > Rachael Polachek said:
> ...


first of all: why haven't we seen lily in her tank tops? chi hog!!!!


second of all: he looks like he's having a blast! i'd love to have seen that moment caught on video lol.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

chico you spoiled brat   :wink: hehe he looks like he's having fun !!

kisses nat


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awww...how cute is that! I'll have to try Muscle Shirts with Taco. Maybe that's why he won't wear them.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

He is just adorable!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwww


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

He looks socute in his muscle shirt. Marcus hates sleeves for some reason so I'm going to get him some too.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I think dogs like the muscle shirts better (at least mine does anyways) for some reason when i put a shirt with sleeves on him, he gets all mad and the sleeves look like they are very uncomfortable for him. so i just cut them off and he wears them  

i relly wish he still fit into his "killer" shirt, he looked so cute in that. ah well, time to get him another logo tee, lol.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> first of all: why haven't we seen lily in her tank tops? chi hog!!!!


You nailed me. You will see Lily in both her tank tops before the long weekend is over. Dang, I can't get anything past you.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > first of all: why haven't we seen lily in her tank tops? chi hog!!!!
> ...


nope you can't. you must realize i have a thing for lily. she touches my heart


----------

